# Montecristo White No. 2 Cigar Review - Started my passion



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I read a review how someone started with these years ago, as did I about 3 years ago, when a friend offered one to me. I never knew why people smo...

Read the full review here: Montecristo White No. 2 Cigar Review - Started my passion


----------

